# South Bend Back Gear Disassembly



## Rick_B (Jan 12, 2012)

I apologize if I am violating any written or unwritten forum rules about double posting.  I posted this question in my longer thread about a heavy 9 rebuild but I'm thinking that it may be getting overlooked (or I am just impatient ).

In any event, being in waiting mode again, I moved on to the head stock. That all went pretty well except for the back gear assembly. I got the bushing lock screws out. I also got the taper pin out that goes through the eccentric bushing and shaft. Interesting that it came out in two pieces - but its out without any drilling or other magic. Here's the problem - according to the rebuild manual the shaft should now just pull out of the bushings and tube for the two gears - yeah right . It definitely is not coming out very easy. The gear assembly is turning easily so that is freed up. When I try to remove the shaft I can see that the bushings are turning with the shaft and its not coming out. The shaft/bushings move laterally very easily until the gear bumps into the casting.  I tried a bearing splitter on the end of the shaft under the handle - no luck. I've tried an arbor press - no luck. I didn't go very far with either of these methods for fear of breaking something. It seems like there is some other locking mechanism holding the shaft but I can't find anything. I did find a small set screw in the right side bushing tension hole - it is smaller then the hole so it was just floating in there; however, when I  look into that hole I can't see the bushing turning which tells me there is something in the hole.  Maybe the set screw broke?  the fact that the bushing is moving both radially and axially tells me that whatever is in that hole does not appear to be locking the bushing and shaft.  I don't want to start drilling, pounding or pressing without a better idea of what I may be up against.  I've got the spindle and other stuff out of the casting so right now its just the casting and the back gear assembly. Is there something I'm missing? Any ideas on what to do next?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Mayhem - that's pretty helpful.  Let me just verify that when you say front bush - you are referring to the left bushing when facing the headstock from the front - the handle side?  If so then I need to remove the handle to get that bushing out?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rick,
  Post some pics of the headstock and maybe we can see what the problem is. Many of the South Bend bearings are cast into the headstock as mine is, but it could have been altered or made that way, just not sure of the heavy 9.
 Paul


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the hints guys - I was succesful in getting it out.  I was initially thinking that the handle was a separate piece from the rear bushing (using Mayhem's front bing the tailstock end).  It appears that the handle and rear busging are all one piece and that there was a taper pin thru the busging and shaft.  Once I removed that taper pin I was able to pull the shaft out through the front busging and remove that bushing.  Then I was able to pull out the handle and integral bushing (I think) so it is all apart.  I still need to verify that the handle and bushing are one  piece.  I haven't found any parts lists that describe it as such or that show a second taper pin through the handle/bushing/shaft.

Anyone ever seen a design like this?  I can post some pictures if that would help?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Rick_B (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought I'd post a couple of pictures in the event someone else runs into this problem. The first picture shows the assembled configuration of the back gear. There are two tapers pins - the standard one on the front (right) of the assembly just inside the casting. This goes through the bushing and shaft. The second taper pin is on the left and goes thorugh the handle and shaft. This is the one that threw me. I haven't found it referenced anywhere and I wasn't expecting the left bushing to be integral with the handle. Once I removed the second taper pin I was able to push the shaft out towards the front, remove the shaft completely, remove the gear assembly and finally remove the handle/bushing.




The second picture is simply the unassembled pieces and parts




Rick


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am currently disassembling a 1945 SB Model A for restoration and found the exact same thing on the back gear shaft only my shaft was pretty much locked in the tube from old gunk. A lot of penetration oil and a raw hide mallet and now very sore hands from holding it while smacking it (so it wouldn't bounce off the headstock). I guess I need to take some pictures of the before and after before I get any further along. Already disassembled, cleaned, painted and put the apron back together. Not fun when the shop is 40 degrees.


----------

